# Removing 308 bullet from a 30/06



## 44magpastor (Mar 31, 2009)

My dad accidently has  308 cartridge stuck in his Remington7600 (30/06).  He is afraid to "mess too much with it".  

How difficult/dangerous would it be for a gunsmith to do?

He also wants to shorten the barrel from 22" to 20".  I would think this would be a fairly simple procedure. 

Thoughts?  Thanks.


----------



## Scott 40s&w (Mar 31, 2009)

Use a cleaning rod to push the bullet out from the muzzle to the chamber. Only use a small amount of pressure and make sure the gun is completely unloaded with the bolt removed.  Paul at fullers can cut the barrel down for you.
Fullers Gun Shop 
1738 Upper cove rd
Woodbury Ga
706-553-2352


----------



## EMC-GUN (Apr 1, 2009)

Pull the trigger assembly out first. It contains the hammer that strikes the firing pin. Then due the cleaning rod trick!


----------



## Laman (Apr 1, 2009)

Use light pressure if you are going to push on the cartridge, don't bang on it.  Best is to take out trigger assembly and take it to a gunsmith.  BTW how is it stuck?  Extractor won't grab, extractor pull off rim? Bolt just won't come back at all?


----------



## markland (Apr 1, 2009)

Yeah I wondering the same thing, since it is basically a 3006 short, and the case rim and base dimensions are the same, seems like just racking the charging handle back would eject the round with no problem???


----------



## 44magpastor (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm not sure what the situation exactly is. My dad lives in South Ga and was telling me about it by phone


----------



## garndawg (Apr 1, 2009)

Another piece of advice is to cut the barrel down to 18.5".  This was the original carbine length on the 760/7600 and was noted to be extremely accurate.

Full Disclaimer: Mine is a 760 carbine w/ the original 18.5" barrel and shoots cloverleafs at 100 yds.


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Apr 1, 2009)

Another thing you could do is to cover the front of the bolt with a rag so the shell can not strike the fireing pin. Then with the action open put a high pressure air hose on the end of the muzzle to force the shell out. You might need to spray some WD40 down the barrel first though.

gt40


----------



## Eddy M. (Apr 1, 2009)

me I'd lock the bolt open - cleaning patch on the bolt face insert wooden dowel through the barrel and tap the round out


----------



## ScottD (Apr 1, 2009)

Or better yet

Since we don't really know what the problem with the stuck round is....and since you are going to get the barrel shortened anyway.....

let the gunsmith do both jobs.


----------

